# 65 GTO back bumper question.



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

Did all of the 1965 GTO's have backup lights in the bumpers?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

No, back up lamps were ordered as option 471.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree. Backup lights were an option in 65.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '65 came with back up lights. When I replaced the bumper in 1985, I pulled it off a LeMans that that didn't have them. I realized it too late. Now, 25 years later, I need the right bumper! 1965 was the last year that they were "optional". In 1966 and later, they were standard equipment.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

*Thanks for the answers*

Thanks for the information. My 65 GTO did not come with backup lights in the bumper. I drilled wholes in the bumper to add the backup lights. We made the brackets to hold the lights. So geeteeohquy you can add them to your current bumper, but the chrome will probably pull off around the hole and you will have to re-chromed bumper or they can repair the chrome.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Chris, yeah, I thought of that.........but my bumper is an original "20 footer" and should be replaced/rechromed anyway. If I'm going to rechrome it, I'll probably try to dig up the right bumper. The one on my car now cost $10 in 1985, so I'm not really out anything!!


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

*geeteeohguy new bumper.*

At one time a ask several places about a back bumper for a 65 with backup lights and I was told that they are extremely, all most impossible to find, so good luck.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

reproductions at Chevelle Parts, Chevelle Restoration Parts & Accessories, El Camino Restoration Parts & Accessories, Restoration Parts, Monte Carlo Parts, GTO Parts, Cutlass Parts, Skylark Parts, Cadillac Parts part number G240821


----------

